# First time following child



## JohnCRPS (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm 45 with a son who went in May and stayed after getting employed on Ramstein AFB. 

No form of German but I'm comfortable with nonverbal communication, it's part of my profession working with consumers with disabilities. Willing to immerse in the local culture totally. 

I'm curious if there are other empty nesters in the K-town area as well as how others who've gone over with no German language skills have faired.


----------

